# Golf Smith - Not a happy customer



## [200] (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey,

I am just curious to know if anyones purchased anything from Golf Smith and what their experience was.

My story,

I recently purchased two Titleist wedges, both were meant to be brand new. They arrived about 2 weeks later, one had its shaft and the club plastic shrink wrapped and the other wasn't. Upon closer inspection of the club I saw that the head had already started rusting, so much so that I could not even make out the serial number on the club. I looked at the bottom of the club and noticed scratch marks that were similar to my irons (the bounce area of the club - not know the exact name).

I have since returned the club back with a letter and have asked for a refund as I am of the opinion that the club is not brand new.

Does anyone else have a bad experience?

I was looking forward to buying a 3 wood but I have been put off from this event.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Eh..those things do happen occasionally. They proably just got the order mixed up. Hopefully, they will refund your cash, and that'll be the end of it. Personally, I have no bad experiences there.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some of the wedges on the market these days are designed to rust. I am yet to believe it creates more spin, but that's another argument for another day. Of course, that presumes what you bought was one of those.

Maybe what you got was a brand new wedge, but it had been unwrapped and was a floor sample. In that case, it would have been hit and probably had marks on the sole from their in store mat. My personal opinion, (YMMV), is that they have an obligation to tell you if the only club they have to send you happens to be a floor model, so you can decide whether to keep the order or cancel it.

None the less, you have a right to return it and decide that the club you want should be allowed to age according to YOUR desires.

Lastly, regardless that Golfsmith is a chain, no chain store is totally consistent from store to store. One of my golf buddies loves the Golfsmith store in Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe someone else would prefer Watts or TGW. In Raleigh, NC, my son-in-law swears by Golf Galaxy.

One thing though... Golfsmith doesn't have the good reputation they do for treating people like they treated you. Give them a chance to make good on the order or refund your money without holding anything against them. It might have just been one dumb, lazy employee who packaged your order and wanted to go home.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, ive had nothing but good experiences with golf smith. Im sure the order was messed up.


----------

